# Mini Poodle breeders Ontario



## Woofparrot (Mar 23, 2017)

Sorry for the repost, I think I posted in the incorrect area last time. 



I have found a few breeders in Ontario but was wondering if anyone has any personal experience with any specific breeders in Ontario or in Canada (that are comfortable shipping) that they would recommend contacting. So far I have found Enchanted poodles, Adanac poodles and Denali poodles and will be contacting them. Any other recommendations would be appreciated!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Duenna Poodles is in south western Ont. and breeds Minis. Thalpet is in Toronto and breed blacks.


----------



## Samantha 01 (May 31, 2021)

Good afternoon,

I am looking to purchase a mini poodle from a reputable breeder. I grew up with poodles and it’s the perfect fit for me. Would love some recommendations on breeders. Also, willing to adopt a mini that is seeking retirement between 1-3 years of age. Thanks in advance,
Samantha


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Samantha 01 said:


> Good afternoon,
> 
> I am looking to purchase a mini poodle from a reputable breeder. I grew up with poodles and it’s the perfect fit for me. Would love some recommendations on breeders. Also, willing to adopt a mini that is seeking retirement between 1-3 years of age. Thanks in advance,
> Samantha


Hi Samantha! Welcome to Poodle Forum. Your best bet is to start a new post here, letting us know your rough geographical location, including how far you’re willing to travel. Some local members may then chime in with suggestions.

I also recommend browsing this thread: Finding the Right Puppy & Breeder


----------

